# Kein Menü in SkyForge



## KaffeeMitMilch (28. März 2016)

*Kein Menü in SkyForge*

Hey, habe mir heut Skyforge runter geladen, nach dem installieren habe ich es gleich gestartet und Grafik Einstellungen übernommen. danach komme ich nur bis zum Charakter, den ich nur drehen kann, mehr nicht. ich habe auch kein HUD, das spiel muss ich via taskmanager schließen, Daten ob alle richtig sind habe ich auch überprüft, PC neu gestartet auch.


was kann ich da machen ?


----------



## lunaticx (5. April 2016)

*AW: Kein Menü in SkyForge*

Falls noch aktuell,

mal rein und rausgetabbt (mit Alt+Tab) ?

Grafikkartentreiber aktuell ?
Irgendwelche Software die Buttons oder so emuliert ? (X-Padder, X-Mouse Control)


----------

